# Looking for toy combine plans...



## leeo5150 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi from a newbie to the site. I've been building a few small, wooden trucks and tractors for awhile now; but have a friend wanting me to build him a toy combine. I have looked everywhere for some plans but I am coming up empty. Does anyone happen to have any suggestions? Thanks alot!


----------



## bobherr (Nov 21, 2008)

Try www.toysandjoys I am not sure if this is what you are looking for. I have been building these plans for years. bob


----------



## leeo5150 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks, I actually heard about the site the other day and bought the plans. The toy is exactly what I was looking! My only problem is don't know how to read actual blueprints, which is how the plans are sent out.


----------



## bobherr (Nov 21, 2008)

Leeo5150 the plans are very large and simple to fellow you will also need some thin stock to complete the project. Most of the stock you can get at HD or Lowes. Like I said I have built most of there construction equimpment but not the combine. I belong to another group of about 35 members and we all build toys and joys. The group is at www.sawdustfactory.proboards59.com if you run into problems join the group and ask a question its free. Hope is puts helps. bobherr


----------

